# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Srl in liquidazione e TFR da pagare ad un socio lavoratore

## OPNLiquidatore

Buongiorno,
sto liquidando una società a responsabilità limitata e per la prima volta mi trovo di fronte al problema seguente: 
>> ai soci è stato chiesto formalmente di ripianare le perdite.   Uno dei soci, assunto nella medesima società a tempo indeterminato, ha rigettato la richiesta poichè vanta in credito il TFR.       Come liquidatore sarei tentato di compensare "in modo automatico" ma non ho trovato da nessuna parte indicazioni giuridiche in merito alla suddetta possibilità. << 
c'è qualcuno a cui è capitata una situazione  simile?    in alternativa, qualcuno ha da suggerirmi dove posso andare a cercare la risposta alla fattibilità della compensazione? 
Grazie mille
A.

----------


## Roberto72

Scusa vorresti compensare un credito/debito anche se il socio non è d'accordo????
Direi proprio che non si può fare... mica puoi obbligare qualcuno a metterci i soldini in una società... 
Comunque se ci sono le perdite che hanno di fatto azzerato il c.s., si delibera la ricostituzione del capitale e, se il socio non vuole compensare, e se non ricostituisce, semplicemente perde la qualifica di socio (se gli altri sottoscrivono l'aumento). 
Ma visto che la società è in liquidazione, non devi neanche ripianarle le perdite. Liquidi quanto c'è da liquidare e poi vedi che debiti rimangono...

----------


## OPNLiquidatore

> Scusa vorresti compensare un credito/debito anche se il socio non è d'accordo????
> Direi proprio che non si può fare... mica puoi obbligare qualcuno a metterci i soldini in una società... 
> Comunque se ci sono le perdite che hanno di fatto azzerato il c.s., si delibera la ricostituzione del capitale e, se il socio non vuole compensare, e se non ricostituisce, semplicemente perde la qualifica di socio (se gli altri sottoscrivono l'aumento). 
> Ma visto che la società è in liquidazione, non devi neanche ripianarle le perdite. Liquidi quanto c'è da liquidare e poi vedi che debiti rimangono...

   
Grazie mille.

----------


## PiccoloMatteo

Buona sera.
Io ho questo problema.
Ero socia di minoranza di una srl, composta da due soci, con contratto a tempo indeterminato. Per anni non ho contribuito a ripianare le perdite perchè non potevo farlo.
Circa un anno fa ho ceduto le quote alla figlia della socia di maggioranza senza chiedere niente in cambio, in definitiva le ho regalate, proprio perchè non potevo ripianare le perdite.
Ad agosto scorso ho dato le dimissioni. L'amministratrice della società adesso vuole versarmi 10.000 € di tfr piuttosto che 18.000, per il fatto che l'altra socia ha sempre contribuito a ripianare le perdite ed io no.
Potete per favore darmi un consiglio, secondo me è una grave ingiustizia.
Grazie.
A.

----------


## Roberto72

Vale quanto detto sopra per la compensazione tra partite diverse.
Tra l'altro l'amministratore ha mai richiesto ai soci di ripianare le perdite? Ed in caso come è stato fatto? Dal notaio non credo altrimenti come detto il socio che non ripiana le perdite perde la qualifica di socio. Immagino a mezzo di finanziamenti dei (del) socio poi trasformati in riserve a seguito di rinuncia alla restituzione.
Ad ogni modo la società non può pretendere nulla dal socio lavoratore, mentre il socio lavoratore ha diritto a pretendere quanto di legge (TFR).

----------


## PiccoloMatteo

Sì Roberto.
L'amministratrice ha chiesto di ripianare le perdite durante le varie riunioni che si sono succedute negli anni per la presentazione del bilancio. Mai da un notaio.
Quindi faccio bene a chiedere il pagamento per intero del TFR?
Grazie.
A.

----------


## Roberto72

> Quindi faccio bene a chiedere il pagamento per intero del TFR?

  Sono somme a cui hai diritto.

----------


## PiccoloMatteo

Grazie Roberto. Farò certamente così.

----------


## PiccoloMatteo

Scusa Roberto.
La società è una srl impresa sociale. Cambia qualcosa?
A.

----------

